

Making friends at the world's largest hackathon - stevekrouse
http://blog.dormroomfund.com/2013/09/26/making-friends-at-the-worlds-largest-hackathon/

======
rmason
Actually the headline's wrong. It used to be the world's largest hackathon, it
just got surpassed by mHacks last weekend.

